# Lampen dimmen über WAGO 750-841



## Pietpinguin (12 September 2010)

Derzeit schalte ich einige Leuchten in meinem Haus über die WAGO 750-841 an. Die digitalen Ausgänge gehen dann auf ein 24V Relais, welches die Leuchten einschalten. Nun möchte ich drei Leuchten über die WAGO dimmen. Welche Lösung würdet ihr mir vorschlagen? 0-10V auf Dimmer?? Dali-Klemmen?. Ich suche natürlich nach einer kostengünstigen Lösung.
Bin für jede Anregung dankbar!


----------



## Matze001 (12 September 2010)

Kommt drauf an was du hast und vorhast.

Kannst ja mal rechnen was die Klemmen kosten.

Bei Dali brauchst du noch zusätzlich den DC/DC Wandler, der kostet auch knappe 100€ Die Klemme selbst waren glaubig 180€.

Jedes DALI-EVG kann meisst auch 1-10V, somit unterscheidet sich hier
der Preis schonmal nicht. Bei Dali brauchst du nur ein 5 Adriges Kabel das du bei allen Leuchten durchschleifen kannst, 1-10V muss Zentral liegen.

1-10V kannst du nicht unendlich lang machen, Dali als Bussystem ist das Schmerzbefreiter.

Habe selbst Dali im Einsatz, habe die Klemmen für insgesammt 10€ in der Bucht geschossen. Es ist sehr einfach zu konfigurieren, die Bausteine sind auch Klasse. Und wenn du mal was ändern willst brauchst du keinen Schraubendreher, nicht mal ne Programmänderung. Du tauscht die Gruppenzugehörigkeit oder Einzeladresse über die Web-Visu und gut.

Ich bin mit Dali echt zufrieden, und meine mal ausgerechnet zu haben das es sich bei mehr als 4 Lampen schon rentiert.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## IBFS (12 September 2010)

Ich kann auch DALI empfehlen. Ich habe für eine MESSE-Projekt 
150 DALI-EVGs an insgesamt 5 DALI-Klemmen. Das Schöne ist,
es gibt fertige VISU-Bilder, wo man alle Parameter und Adressen
einstellen kann. Ich würde heutzutage mit 1-10 Volt nicht mehr
anfangen zumal es m.E. nicht mehr üblich ist, das man DALI und
1-10 Volt gleichzeitig am EVG hat. Man hat als zweite Funktion
eher das TOUCH-DIM, d.h. man kann an das EVG einen Taster
anschießen und mit kurzen Drücken schalten sowie mit langem
Drücken dimmen.

Ich finde gedimmte warmweise Leuchtstofflampen z.B. fürs 
Bad durchaus angenehm.

Frank


----------



## Pietpinguin (12 September 2010)

Danke für die Antworten.
Irgendwie tendiere ich noch zu der klassischen Variante mit einer Analogausgangskarte und einen 0-10V (oder 1-10V)-Dimmer auf Hutschiene. Allerdings habe ich noch keinen "einfachen" Dimmer gefunden, der meinen einfachen Ansprüchen gerecht wird. 
Hab mich mal ein wenig "schlaugegooglet" und festgestellt, dass ich die ganzen Features bei Dali, wie Szenensteuerung und Tastereingänge eigentlich nicht brauche. Dafür hab ich ja das CodeSys in der WAGO. Das Ein-und Ausschalten funktioniert derzeit über digitale Ausgänge. Externe Taster für die Beleuchtung werden über digitale Eingänge eingelesen und verarbeitet. Möchte also nur ganz einfach dimmen. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand einen Dimmer für die Hutschiene mit nur einer Teilungseinheit ohne schnickschnack.


----------



## IBFS (12 September 2010)

Pietpinguin schrieb:


> Dimmer für die Hutschiene mit nur einer Teilungseinheit ohne schnickschnack.


 
Dimmer ohne Schnickschack oder irgendwas an die WAGO, du musst dich schon entscheiden!

- nur DIMMEN, egal wie, dann ggf. ein passender ELTEKO

- an die WAGO nur eine TE, dann analog OUT (wenns kein DALI sein soll :-( )

Bitte bedenke 0-10Volt ist nicht ganz das gleiche wie 1-10Volt.
Da sind Stromquelle und Senke zusätzlich jeweils auch noch unterschiedlich.

Gruß

Frank

EDIT: Eltako: http://www.eltako.com/

und mit Preis:  http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=04MBMYZS1ABBC1PCNFPV


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 September 2010)

Die Dimmer-Klemmen von Beckhoff sollen angeblich auch an Wago funktionieren.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Pietpinguin (12 September 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die Dimmer-Klemmen von Beckhoff sollen angeblich auch an Wago funktionieren.



Meinst Du die KL2761 ? Sollte die wirklich mit der WAGO kompatibel sein, wäre das auch eine gute Lösung.


----------



## IBFS (12 September 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die Dimmer-Klemmen von Beckhoff sollen angeblich auch an Wago funktionieren.


 
die sind doch aber breiter als eine TE oder?

Frank


----------



## Matze001 (12 September 2010)

Die Dimmerklemmen von Beckhoff gehen in der Tat.

Die mappen sich als 1AO ein, somit kannst du denen 0-32767 vorgeben und so dimmen.

Beachte das du dann noch eine 230V Einspeiseklemme brauchst.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Pietpinguin (13 September 2010)

Meine Lösung sind wie folgt aus:

- 1x WAGO 750-609 Potentialeinspeisung 230V (ca. 35€)
- 3x Beckhoff KL2751 1-Kanal Dimmerklemme (ca. 3x60€)



Matze001 schrieb:


> Beachte das du dann noch eine 230V Einspeiseklemme brauchst.


Danke für den Hinweis! Hätte ich tatsächlich vergessen.:TOOL:


----------



## Matze001 (13 September 2010)

Kein Ding  Für sowas ist man ja da!

Das einzige was ich nicht weis ist ob die Klemmen eine Log-Kurve aufweisen wenn sie nur als 1AO gemappt sind. Aber es wäre super wenn du uns diese Rückmeldung geben könntest.

Ansonsten müsste man mit nem Baustein arbeiten der das Krumbiegt, aber Oscat hat das sicher schon was zur Hand.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 September 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> ..Das einzige was ich nicht weis ist ob die Klemmen eine Log-Kurve aufweisen..



aus der Dokumentation:


> ..Die typischen Beleuchtungsgeräte, wie Glühlampen, induktive und elektronische  Vorschaltgeräte werden erkannt und in der richtigen Betriebsart angesteuert. Die  KL2751 errechnet aus den über die Prozessdaten vorgegebenen Helligkeitswerten  die passenden Ansteuerwinkel im Phasenan- oder Phasenabschnitt. Der Ausgang ist  kurzschlussfest und überlastsicher...





Matze001 schrieb:


> ..Beachte das du dann noch eine 230V Einspeiseklemme brauchst...



aus der Dokumentation:


> ..Mit der KL2751-0011 steht auch eine Variante ohne Power-Kontakte .. zur Verfügung. Diese kann auch ohne spezielle  Einspeiseklemme für 230 V verwendet werden..


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Matze001 (14 September 2010)

Hallo,

die Doku ist mir bekannt, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen das ich mir 
nicht sicher bin ob die Klemme LOG-Ausgibt wenn sie nur als "normaler" AO an die Wago gemappt ist. Ich denke zwar auch das es klappen wird, da die logik ja in der Klemme sitzt.

Die *-0011 hatte ich noch nie im Einsatz und daher kannte ich sie nicht, ich denke aber bei 3 Stk. wird der Preis einer Einspeiseklemme ggf. günstiger sein.
Aber das muss der Themenstarter selbst herrausfinden.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Pietpinguin (14 September 2010)

Habt Ihr eine Idee, wo ich Beckhoff-Klemmen am einfachsten im Internet bestellen kann?


----------



## Lebenslang (14 September 2010)

Phasenanschnitt für die Hutschiene und mit 0-10V anzusteuern. Nicht ganz preiswert aber funktioniert prima.

KENDRION Typ: 33 43304B00


----------



## Pietpinguin (14 September 2010)

Hat vielleicht jemand einen Link, wo ich die Beckhoff-Klemme KL2751-0011 bestellen kann?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 September 2010)

Hallo Matze,



Matze001 schrieb:


> ..ich denke aber bei 3 Stk. wird der Preis einer Einspeiseklemme ggf. günstiger sein...


Ich vermute, der Preis der Sonderklemme wird von dem Preis der Standardklemme garnicht abweichen. Ist aber auch fast egal, eine Einspeiseklemme kostet ja nicht die Welt.


@ Pietpinguin,


Pietpinguin schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand einen Link, wo ich die Beckhoff-Klemme KL2751-0011 bestellen kann?



Hast du als Dipl.-Ing. E-Technik keine Connection zu einer Elektro-Bude oder zu einem Großhändler?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Pietpinguin (15 September 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hast du als Dipl.-Ing. E-Technik keine Connection zu einer Elektro-Bude oder zu einem Großhändler?



Natürlich könnte ich Material über einen Großhändler bestellen. Da ich aber in einem etwas größeren Unternehmen arbeite, ist das leider nicht ganz so einfach mal eben privat was zu bestellen. Der leichtere Weg ist also bequem vom Sofa aus zu bestellen.
Aber wenn es nicht anders geht, muss ich wohl diesen für mich umständlichen Weg gehen.
Gruß PP


----------



## Temminator (12 März 2012)

*Dimmen LED*

Hi,
hat schon jemand versucht LED spots mit den kl2751 beckhoff zu dimmen? Es gibt ja mittlerweile Dimmbare.

Gruß

Temminator


----------



## drfunfrock (12 März 2012)

Wie wäre es denn nit EnOcean? Es braucht nur einen Hub (Sender/Empfänger) und die 230V zu den Verbrauchern.


----------



## Temminator (12 März 2012)

Hast Du eine Produktnummer?
Das was ich gefunden habe sieht allerdings nach einer Funklösung aus.
Würde schon gerne Kabel benutzen.

Die Beckhoff finde ich eigentlich sehr gut zum Lampen dimmen.


----------



## drfunfrock (12 März 2012)

EnOcean ist eine drahtlose Geschichte und funktioniert zuverlässig, solange man zwischen Sender und Empfänger keine Betonmauer hat. Das System erspart Kosten, wenn man es verbauen kann. Das Problem ist eher den Empfänger unterzubringen, wenn man keine abgehängte Decke hat.


----------

